# Sharing internet connection from USB dongle to ethernet

## UnoSD

Hi everyone,

I'm trying really hard, finding thousand of guides and forum topics but none of them is working.

I'd like to share a connection started by wvdial, (which creates the device ppp0), on my local network (eth0).

I don't need dhcp if it's not mandatory since there is just one machine with static IP which wants to use the connection.

What can I do to sort this out?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

UnoSD,

You do not need dhcp but you do need NAT as PPP gives you exactly one IP address, so you have to make the outside world think you only have one machine connected.

The Gentoo Home Router Guide contains all the information you need and then some.

You already have PPP set up. You don't need DHCP   The guide is written as if you are setting up an old PC to be a router but the same ideas apply if you are adding routing to your system.

----------

